# deleteme.exe



## cdroesch (Dec 19, 2001)

what is the file deleteme.exe. ? 

do i need this ?

when i ran find files or folders named *tmp, a list of files came up. i went to delete them all, since they are in my temp folder, and it posted a message saying that this was a program and deleting it mgiht cause some programs not to run properly (not sure exactly, writing this from work, not home where this is) so i wasnt sure whether to delete it or not so i hit cancel.

why would a program be in my temp folder if temp things are stuff you dont need ?

this isnt some kind of virus or anything is it ?


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

go to your find or search for files & put deleteme in w/out the.exe ... see what it pulls up from where...

as every install makes a temp file


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

They're all temporary stuff put there by apps you install or run.
And everything there can be deleted, be they folders, or any kind of file at all.

Greetz,


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Found on the last page of the web...


> Useless fact: My favourite Windows 95 program is DeleteMe.exe. I don't know where this small gem (14 kBytes) came from. One day, it sat just there in my temporary folder and chuckled. When run, it simply displays the following message: "DeleteMe.exe is a leftover from an uninstall program. You can safely delete it." Of course, I didn't. I never will! Some programmer out there must've really had a good sense of humour and especially of self-referential paradoxes. DeleteMe.exe contains no copyright notice, so just email me and I'll send you a copy.


----------

